# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Мифы о гипнозе

## Irina

*Мифы о гипнозе*

Тайна гипноза будоражит умы как ученых, так и обывателей. Но если первые хотя бы приблизительно понимают, что такое гипноз, и что может, а чего не может сделать гипнотизер, то обычные люди, незнакомые с физиологией высшей нервной системы человека, придумывают всякие небылицы о гипнозе. Ситуацию портят всякие околонаучные журнальчики и газетки, где описывается, к примеру, как человек под гипнозом вспоминал свою прошлую жизнь. В общем, предлагаем нашим читателям ознакомиться с наиболее распространенными мифами, в которые чаще всего верит общественность.

*1. Гипноз вызывается гипнотизером. Собственно, это совсем не так.*

Профессиональные гипнотизеры часто вспоминают поговорку «Любой гипноз есть самогипноз». Все дело в том, что гипнотизирует себя сам «пациент». Если с гипнотизером что-то случится, то любой человек сможет выйти из транса. В состоянии гипноза никто не застрянет. И кстати говоря, гипнотизируемый не впадает в зависимость от гипнотерапевта.

*2. Гипнозом можно заставить делать людей то, что они не хотят.*

Данный миф чрезвычайно распространен. Это полуправда. К примеру, заставить человека выполнять несвойственные ему действия можно, но только до определенной границы. К примеру, можно заставить человека есть луковицу, внушив ему, что это яблоко – причем не только ум, но и организм будет принимать луковицу за яблоко. Интересно то, что даже глаза загипнотизированного человека не будут слезиться, если он будет есть лук.

Однако заставить человека выйти из окна на 56 этаже, внушив ему, что это дверь, не получится. Точно так же не получится заставить человека убить кого-бы то ни было в состоянии гипноза (правда, если это противоречит моральным убеждениям этого человека). Если загипнотизировать убийцу, то скорее всего, для него не составит проблемы убить любого, на кого укажет гипнотизер.

Как видим, в этом мифе есть определенная доля правды.

*3. Гипноз – это сон.* На самом деле, это не сон, просто довольно сложно другими словами описать состояние загипнотизированного человека. Есть еще одно слово, которое хорошо подходит к термину «гипноз» – транс. Примером транса может служить явление, при котором водители, утомляясь, могут отключаться от окружающего, оставаясь активными касательно всего, что связано с вождением машины.

*4. Гипноз является лечащей терапией*. Гипноз может использоваться только в качестве спомогательного средства, и не может быть основным методом лечения. Обычно в отношении гипнотизера применяют термин «гипнотерапевт». Гипноз должны практиковать только профессионалы.

*5. При помощи гипноза гипнотизер может заставить гипнотизируемого вспомнить все, что происходило в прошлом.* Это особо вредный миф, который появился относительно недавно. Все дело в том, что в состоянии гипноза человек может фантазировать, считая все это правдой. Кроме того, под гипнозом человек может говорить то, что, по его мнению, хочет услышать гипнотизер.

Кстати, именно поэтому данные, которые извлекают гипнотизеры из преступников, не могут считаться надежными и не имеют никакого веса в суде. Человек может просто оклеветать себя, а если гипнотизер слишком нажмет, то с «пациентом» может случиться истерика.

----------


## гость

А можно ли с помощью гипноза внушить человеку, что он миллионер? так, чтоб он все делал для увеличения собственного капитала. как долго этот процес будет длиться и насколько это эфективно?

----------


## JAHolper

Умножение на ноль не может быть эффективным.

----------

